# Egori



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Just bought a large framed picture of Elder Dempster EGORI at Victoria.Cameroon. was hoping it was a original watercolour, but think it is a print. it is signed by a painter named J Stobart, not sure how much his prints are worth. Only paid a fiver for it a a local charity shop.
Cheers.


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Have a look on the web site for some idea 
http://www.stobart.com/ also 
http://www.stobart.com/downloads/2010_MHP_PRICE_LIST.pdf
Ray


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
Thanks for the info, I am led to believe a print is a shiny copy, with a number of how many copies were made, this picture I have may be what some people call a lithograph, under the magnifying glass it looks like it is painted or printed on material with millions of dots in little squares.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

This was one of a series of paintings of ED ships by John Stobart for the Elder Dempster calendars issued mainly in the sixties. 
After the company became defunct the original paintings were auctioned at (I think) Bonham's in London and fetched up to £15,000 each. There were, apart from the calendars, numerous prints made of the series. 
A fiver seems about right - unless of course you have been very, very lucky.

John Stobart is now based in the States, if you Google his name you can see some of his paintings.

Derek


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi eldersuk,
 Thanks for that info, suppose I will never know, like i say a print is usual on shiny paper,this is not.
cheers anyway.


----------

